# Powr-Kraft Radial Arm Saw



## shanny (Feb 27, 2010)

Came across this unit at an auction, and although I have some typical tools like your average table saw, miter saw, router etc. , I had never seen one of these before.
It was made around 1964, has a 2hp motor and has 2 auxillary spindles on opposite end of blade, one runs at 10,000 rpm the other at 3,450. It came with the original owners book and the drill chuck and grinding stone. 

I had no way to know if it worked, but when the starting bid dropped from $100 all the way down to $10, I thought I had to find out. Got it for $10 and it does run. I cleaned it up and squared the blade in all direction. Now I just need to make a top and fence.

Was hoping to find some support about making the top, and see if anyone has any further knowledge of this unit. I can't locate any parts or attachments anywhere. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Rob

Welcome to the forum. There seems to be quite a lot of information at Powr-Kraft Radial Arm Saw - by dustynewt | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community Whilst the earlier posts are a couple of years old, there are recent ones at the bottom.

HTH

Peter


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Rob. Nice to have ya here.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello, rob, Welcome to the router forums I have not seen anything like it before. You have a very good find. You will find something on the tool sites, if not from here, I must say, I really like the set of lites that came on it!!!!Ha, could it be a special use type saw?


----------

